# subs needed in lafayette indiana



## jdknight75 (Nov 10, 2008)

Subs are needed in the lafayette area if you have a truck and a plow and need work please respond with a number i can reach you at, also need someone with skid steer experirence.


----------



## jadyejr (Nov 29, 2008)

when do you need subs for? call me 252-258-5832.. If you just need help in the immediate future call me and i can fill in on my way home


----------



## mike111 (Jan 7, 2008)

if you need help up there call me 317 3836722 have 3 trucks ralph


----------



## Kopetsky11 (Dec 12, 2008)

We are fully insured and have been in bussiness for over 20 years. We work all over the Indianapolis area and surrounding counties. No job is too big or too small for KOPETSKY'S SNOW REMOVAL SERVICES. If you are AT ALL INTERESTED PLEASE CALL ADAM KOPETSKY (317)625-6201. We have several pickup trucks with staright and V plows, bobcats, payloaders, tri axle dump trucks, snow blowers and salt spreaders. We will meet OR beat any quote!!! Any questions you can also e-mail me at [email protected] thank you.

We usually do work down here but since we havent had anything yet I would be more then happy to come up and help let me know if you are interested!!


----------



## noaubab727 (Oct 10, 2008)

what and where do you need help...have a 08 f 250 with 8 1/2' v blade ready to roll...hit me back with some prices and we can talk


----------



## jdknight75 (Nov 10, 2008)

Why dont you give me a call and we will talk ill explain the situaton on what i need. If i dont answer just leave me a message ill get back to you.

Jeremy 427-1810


----------



## lucky.linder3 (Nov 16, 2011)

Looking to get started locally in the industry. Also have machinery experience. Please call 765-586-5367. Thank you.


----------



## DuraBird02 (Oct 26, 2011)

I am from the lafayette area, 765-427-1469. Looking for work this winter, i have an 02 duramax with a fisher straight blade with wings.


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

lucky.linder3;1347815 said:


> Looking to get started locally in the industry. Also have machinery experience. Please call 765-586-5367. Thank you.





DuraBird02;1350565 said:


> I am from the lafayette area, 765-427-1469. Looking for work this winter, i have an 02 duramax with a fisher straight blade with wings.


The OP is just about 3yrs old, dont know if you will get a response:waving:


----------



## jhenegh (Dec 17, 2008)

We've got two trucks and drivers available. Both located in West Lafayette. 

Thanks,
Joey
317-691-4347


----------



## jhenegh (Dec 17, 2008)

Just saw that was from 2008. Whoops!


----------

